# BERETTA APX WINS MAJOR EUROPEAN POLICE CONTRACT



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.guns.com/news/2019/10/11/beretta-apx-wins-major-european-police-contract


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting that


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

thanks OP


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow! $329 for a full size 9mm APX seems very reasonable. We're talking Brazillian money for a gun that only sees the fed-ex guy once.

GW


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yep, it looks like the APX is the real deal


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Wow! $329 for a full size 9mm APX seems very reasonable. We're talking Brazillian money for a gun that only sees the fed-ex guy once.
> 
> GW


$399 for APX Full size LE model & 3 mags included last month. Nearby as well! Jumped on it & had to wait a month until my new DL license was obtained to pick it up: worse than the Cal. 10 day wait.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

